
French artist submits 3D rendered image of his face for a national ID card - whitepoplar
http://prostheticknowledge.tumblr.com/post/161821546176/cni-project-by-french-artist-rapha%C3%ABl-fabre
======
justforFranz
Yeah, but the photograph of ACTUAL HIM is also a mere representation. So...
big whoop.

